# hicistes / fuistes / dejastes / distes



## Ofboir

Hola todos !

Alguien me puede explicar la forma "hicistes" y la diferencia con "hiciste" ? Si es más coloquial, o no sé que ...
Bueno, supongo que se puede utilizar con cualquier otro verbo.

Gracias


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Creo que lo correcto es decir _hiciste, hicistes _me parece que es incorrecto, no se si suceda en algún otro lugar, pero al menos en México es muy común escuchar que la gente agrega una "s" al final de un verbo cundo lo conjuga para la segunda persona del singular: _hicistes, vistes, etc._, pero si no me equivoco eso esta mal.


----------



## mirk

Agregar una "s" al final de el pasado de la segunda persona, es, con todo respeto, un error proveniente de una pobre educación en la lengua española.  Lo cometen personas que no tienen cuidado de escuchar con atención las palabras, o que no leen o que tienen poca escuela... o todas las anteriores.

Perdón si soy ofensiva, ¡pero ese error para mí, es espantoso!.

_"¿Y que dijistes? ¿a dónde fuistes? ¿y lo dejastes? ¿por qué no quisistes?"._ 

¡No, por Dios!.


----------



## hosec

Hola, Ofboir:

la segunda persona del singular, en toda la conjugación excepto en imperativo, se hace con -s, por eso existe una tendencia coloquial / popular / vulgar a añadir también esa -s a la desinencia del perfecto, que es, como sabrás -ste.

En otras épocas se encuentra también una 2ª persona del singular del perfecto simple en -stes ("me mirastes", por ejemplo), pero ello obedece a la reducción del diptongo de la forma -steis, dado que su sujeto no sería "tú", sino "vos": "vos me mirastes".

Ahí va el inicio de un soneto de Garcilaso de la Vega:

_Escrito está en mi alma vuestro gesto
y cuanto yo escribir de vos deseo;
vos sola lo *escribistes*, yo lo leo
tan solo, que aun de vos me guardo en esto._


Saludos.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Estoy de acuerdo con Mirk, es espantoso


----------



## MajestyDarkness

En todo caso, a lo que pregunta Ofboir, la palabra _hicistes _no existe, si no me equivoco lo correcto es decir _hicisteis _para "vos".


----------



## mirk

MajestyDarkness said:


> En todo caso, a lo que pregunta Ofboir, la palabra _hicistes _no existe, si no me equivoco lo correcto es decir _hicisteis _para "vos".



¡Estoy de acuerdo contigo!


----------



## hosec

MajestyDarkness said:


> En todo caso, a lo que pregunta Ofboir, la palabra _hicistes _no existe, si no me equivoco lo correcto es decir _hicisteis _para "vos".


 


No es correcta. Existir... eso ya es otra cosa: existencia tiene porque nosotros la estamos usando, ¿no?


----------



## mirk

hosec said:


> No es correcta. Existir... eso ya es otra cosa: existencia tiene porque nosotros la estamos usando, ¿no?



Ji ji, no, pues si a esas vamos, "Jalostinche" existe, porque la inventé yo...

Como dicen en Estados Unidos "dos errores no suman un acierto" o lo que es lo mismo, no porque todo el mundo lo diga, lo convierte en correcto o aceptado o existente.  ¿O que? ¿ya porque todo el pueblo dice que vieron al Chupacabras, eso significa que existe?.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

De acuerdo en que no debemos utilizar _hicistes_... o similares:

*-¿Qué dijistes?* (incorrecto)
*-¿Qué dijiste? * (correcto)

Y también creo que se escucha espantoso.

Atentamente,


----------



## Ofboir

Gracias para todas estas respuestas, no esperaba tanto 

Claro que pensé que era un error, pero lo escuché unas veces, así que me pregunto si no es un error "permitido" (entre comillas !!) en el lenguaje coloquial, es decir un error que vas a hacer cuando hablas, sabiendo que es un error y que no lo escribirías así. No sé si es muy claro lo que digo ...

Nosotros en francés tenemos varios errores así, de conjugación o de gramática, que hacemos cuando hablamos pero que no hacemos cuando escribimos. Pero bueno, ustedes parecen hablar mucho mejor que nosotros


----------



## mirk

No es un error "permitido" ¡es un error horrible! 

Me he encontrado con que las personas que hablan así, así también escriben.  De modo que no caería, desde mi punto de vista, en la categoría de "errores permitidos".  De hecho, no me viene a la mente ningún "error permitido" en español... ¿será que ya es viernes por la tarde?


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Horrible, espantoso!!!

Mucha gente dice "¿Qué dijistes?", pero es absolutamente incorrecto.

Saludos


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Ofboir:


Ofboir said:


> Claro que pensé que era un error, pero lo escuché unas veces, así que me pregunto si no es un error "permitido" (entre comillas !!) en el lenguaje coloquial, es decir un error que vas a hacer cuando hablas, sabiendo que es un error y que no lo escribirías así. No sé si es muy claro lo que digo ...otros


 No goza de prestigio en la lengua culta general española, ya lo han dicho, pero no pases por alto lo que muy bien explicó hosec:





> En otras épocas se encuentra también una 2ª persona del singular del perfecto simple en -stes ("me mirastes", por ejemplo), pero ello obedece a la reducción del diptongo de la forma -steis, dado que su sujeto no sería "tú", sino "vos": "vos me mirastes".


 Esta reducción del diptongo, y el uso de vos, persite y evoluciona en muchas regiones americanas, lo que se conoce como voseo dialectal americano. Esto es una de las razones de por qué resulta tan común oírlo.

No obstante, me parece que en todas las regiones voseantes conviven "Tú/vos escribistes" con "Tú/vos escribiste", siendo esta última las más prestigiosa y considerada vulgar la primera. (Editado: en un mensaje posterior, en el #17, me doy cuenta de que esto último no es cierto en todos los casos). 

La otra razón, y hosec también la explica, es que, salvo el imperativo, el resto de la conjugaciones de segunda persona singular terminan en _-s. _Ocurre, en Chile por ejemplo, que al hablar tendemos a hacer desaparecer la _s _final de las sílabas (o no las pronunciamos en absoluto), pero a veces, cuando hablamos con mejor dicción, metemos eses donde no van al tratar de pronunciarlas todas, caso que correspondería al de ultracorrección (por hacerlo mejor, metemos la pata).

Saludos.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Los errores (¡todos los errores!) ocasionan desagrado.
No existen errores permitidos.









_______________________________

*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## panjabigator

Tengo una amiga nicaragüense que suele habla de vos y que usa este forma del tu de pretérito.  Ella no sabía que fuera incorrecto usarlo, según la gramática, y cuando la dije que he aprendido en mi propio aprendizaje de español, no me pudo crear.  Ella también lo aspira.   Yo pensaba que esto de "hicistes" sólo es la conjugación de según el "vos."  

Conozco muchas personas de mis clases español que hablan así (que se han crecidos aquí en los Estados Unidos).


----------



## ieracub

Hola, panjabigator:



panjabigator said:


> Tengo una amiga nicaragüense que suele habla de vos y que usa este forma del tu de pretérito. Ella no sabía que fuera incorrecto usarlo, según la gramática, y cuando la dije que he aprendido en mi propio aprendizaje de español, no me pudo crear. Ella también lo aspira. Yo pensaba que esto de "hicistes" sólo es la conjugación de según el "vos."


 No estoy familiarizado con el voseo nicaragüense, pero lo que dices concuerda con lo manifestado en el DPD, el cual señala que _hicistes _es la única forma del voseo del pretérito. Además señala:





> *a)*En Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua y Costa Rica, el voseo es un fenómeno general en todas las clases sociales. A excepción de Costa Rica, donde el tuteo connota pedantería, en el resto de los países citados las clases escolarizadas suelen utilizar un sistema ternario, en el que _vos _es el tratamiento familiar o de confianza, _tú_ el tratamiento de formalidad intermedia y _usted_ el tratamiento más formal.


 
El detalle completo está en la entrada 'voseo' del DPD.


----------



## jazyk

Miren esto también y sigan en enlace para leerlo por completo:

*b) * Para el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo, se emplea la segunda persona del plural sin diptongar (_volvist_e_s_). 

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/

Jazyk


----------



## iaf

También en Argentina el voseo es un fenómeno generalizado en todas las clases sociales, pero tampoco aquí es correcto decir "vos hicistes". 
Igualmente es común escucharlo en el lenguaje popular (lo identifico más con la región rioplatense). 
Aún así, y a diferencia de la mayoría aquí, me resulta más bien pintoresco... No sé, yo me sentiría algo "snob" en decir que es desagradable - valdría una discusión sobre el valor y la importancia del lenguaje popular en la evolución de la lengua... ¿no?
¿Qué habrán pensado los romanos cultos del latín vulgar? 
Pero eso será otra vez... 
Saludos, iaf.


----------



## Dieg8s

iaf said:


> También en Argentina el voseo es un fenómeno generalizado en todas las clases sociales, pero tampoco aquí es correcto decir "vos hicistes".
> Igualmente es común escucharlo en el lenguaje popular (lo identifico más con la región rioplatense).
> Aún así, y a diferencia de la mayoría aquí, me resulta más bien pintoresco... No sé, yo me sentiría algo "snob" en decir que es desagradable - valdría una discusión sobre el valor y la importancia del lenguaje popular en la evolución de la lengua... ¿no?
> ¿Qué habrán pensado los romanos cultos del latín vulgar?
> Pero eso será otra vez...
> Saludos, iaf.


 
Abundando en lo expuesto por iaf, y por si le sirve a Ofboir: en la Argentina (y supongo que en todo el mundo de habla hispana) se aprende en la escuela que lo correcto es decir y escribir "hiciste", "viste", "amaste", "partiste", etc. Quien no usa esas formas consideradas "correctas", da a entender a su interlocutor que:
a) no fue a la escuela, 
b) no prestó atención en la escuela, o
c) que la norma le importa un rábano.
Vale señalar que lo que hoy se considera norma, mañana puede ser considerado antiguo, y que lo que hoy algunos consideran incorrecto o vulgar, mañana puede convertirse en norma (basta que haya quórum).
Del mismo modo que los romanos cultos consideraban al latín vulgar justamente eso: vulgar (ojo, es una suposición), en el mundo hispano hasta hace poco se rasgaban las vestiduras ante el voseo, cuya vigencia ahora nadie niega (al menos en algunas zonas).

Pregunta: ¿tiene sentido en un foro como éste contestar cosas como "¡qué espanto!", "¡qué mal se escucha!"? Tengo entendido que no es ésa la idea , sino la de aportar al debate opiniones y conocimientos más o menos serios que le sirvan a quien formula la pregunta (con perdón si esto a alguno le suena _snob_).

Saludos.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Dieg8s said:


> Pregunta: ¿tiene sentido en un foro como éste contestar cosas como "¡qué espanto!", "¡qué mal se escucha!"? Tengo entendido que no es ésa la idea , sino la de aportar al debate opiniones y conocimientos más o menos serios que le sirvan a quien formula la pregunta (con perdón si esto a alguno le suena _snob_).
> 
> .



Hola: no, no me parece snob tu posición. Sólo que desde mi punto de vista sí tiene sentido, de cara a una pregunta específica por parte de alguien que no es hispanoparlante nativo, expresar que determinado uso suena muy mal a los oídos de muchos (o algunos), eso sin perjuicio de todas las interesantes opiniones que se han vertido aquí.
A mí personalmente me sirve que un nativo de otros idiomas me señale aquellos usos incorrectos que son particularmente molestos para ellos, o para algunos de ellos.

Si esto forma parte o no del "conocimiento más o menos serio", no lo sé, probablemente no. Por lo pronto primero habría que definir qué es "conocimiento serio". ¿Es buscar una definición del DRAE y copiarla?  Si tuviéramos que aplicar criterios verdaderos de rigurosidad académica,  pocos posts pasarían el filtro, simplemente porque no es el objetivo de un foro. Aquí se vierten opiniones más o menos fundamentadas, más o menos espontáneas, según los casos. La mayoría de ellas son interesantes, a mi modo de ver, y  cada uno es libre de elegir las que  prefiera y de pasar por alto aquellas que le parezcan superfluas.

Concuerdo plenamente respecto de que, por el  uso sostenido a través del tiempo, una determinada expresión considerada incorrecta o vulgar pueda convertirse en norma. Eso no quita que algunos usos incorrectos me suenen muy mal hoy por hoy, y que eventualmente pueda recomendar a otras personas evitar su utilización. 
Si finalmente se aceptan o no, tanto por la RAE como socialmente, sólo el tiempo lo dirá.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Dieg8s

Jenesaisrien said:


> Hola: no, no me parece snob tu posición. Sólo que desde mi punto de vista sí tiene sentido, de cara a una pregunta específica por parte de alguien que no es hispanoparlante nativo, expresar que determinado uso suena muy mal a los oídos de muchos (o algunos), eso sin perjuicio de todas las interesantes opiniones que se han vertido aquí.
> A mí personalmente me sirve que un nativo de otros idiomas me señale aquellos usos incorrectos que son particularmente molestos para ellos, o para algunos de ellos.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Saludos cordiales


 
Gracias, Jenesaisrien - acuso recibo. Todavía tengo que acostumbrarme a los usos y costumbres de este foro  .

Otro saludo para vos.


----------



## Betildus

hosec said:


> Hola, Ofboir:
> 
> la segunda persona del singular, en toda la conjugación excepto en imperativo, se hace con -s, por eso existe una tendencia coloquial / popular / vulgar a añadir también esa -s a la desinencia del perfecto, que es, como sabrás -ste.
> 
> En otras épocas se encuentra también una 2ª persona del singular del perfecto simple en -stes ("me mirastes", por ejemplo), pero ello obedece a la reducción del diptongo de la forma -steis, dado que su sujeto no sería "tú", sino "vos": "vos me mirastes".
> 
> Ahí va el inicio de un soneto de Garcilaso de la Vega:
> 
> _Escrito está en mi alma vuestro gesto_
> _y cuanto yo escribir de vos deseo;_
> _vos sola lo *escribistes*, yo lo leo_
> _tan solo, que aun de vos me guardo en esto._
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
El pretérito Perfecto Simple de hacer:
2ª persona singular: Hiciste (jamás con "s" final)
2ª persona plural: Hicisteis

No es coloquial, es un *error *desgraciadamente muy masivo.

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

> Desocupado lector:
> [...]De aquí nace la suspensión y elevamiento, amigo, en que me *hallastes;*
> [...]porque, ya que os averigüen la mentira, no os han de cortar la mano con que lo *escribistes*.
> [...]Y más, que no habrá quien se ponga a averiguar si los *seguistes* o no los *seguistes. Cervantes.*
> 
> ¿Qué es todo este mundo visible, sino un grande y maravilloso libro que vos, Señor, *escribistes* y *ofrecistes* a los ojos de todas las naciones del mundo, *Fray Luis de Granada.*
> 
> vuestro dulce licor ponzoña *hicistes*;
> selvas que mis querellas *esparcistes*,
> veneno al mar, como a tirano *distes*; *Lope de Vega*
> 
> ¿qué engaño os vuelve a do nunca *pudistes*
> tener reposo ni hacer provecho? *Fray Luis de León*
> 
> Respondióles don Júpiter: 'Tened lo que *pidistes*;
> el rey tan demandado, por quantas bozes *distes*,
> vengue vuestra locura, ca en poco *tovistes*
> ser libres e sin premia; reñid, pues lo *quesistes*.' *El Arcipreste de Hita*
> 
> Por las aguas, *oístes *el murmullo, *Espronceda*


 Tiene razón *hosec*. Es la forma antigua del pretérito perfecto correspondiente al _vos,_ que se aferra al voseo americano para no desaparecer del todo. No lo sabía y no entendía bien por qué la RAE clasificaba esta forma dentro del voseo. Gracias por el dato, hosec.

Una primera conclusión: Se necesitan más de 500 años para una transformación completa de una conjugación verbal.


			
				Dieg8s said:
			
		

> Quien no usa esas formas consideradas "correctas", da a entender a su interlocutor que:
> a) no fue a la escuela,
> b) no prestó atención en la escuela, o
> c) que la norma le importa un rábano.


 *Dieg8s*,¿puedo agregar una cuarta opción?:

d) Fue a la escuela y tanta atención prestó a los clásicos (y de algún romántico que se coló por ahí), que se enamoró de sus formas verbales. 

Respecto de "aportar al debate opiniones y conocimientos más o menos serios que le sirvan a quien formula la pregunta", me adhiero en plenitud. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dieg8s

Betildus said:


> El pretérito Perfecto Simple de hacer:
> 2ª persona singular: Hiciste (jamás con "s" final)
> 2ª persona plural: Hicisteis
> 
> No es coloquial, es un *error *desgraciadamente muy masivo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Perdón que disienta en un detalle, Betildus:

2ª persona plural (*España, excepto Canarias*): [vosotros] hicisteis
2ª persona plural (*Hispanoamérica y Canarias*): [ustedes] hicieron

Saludos.


----------



## BigStick

Creo que lo correcto sería decir "hiciste", no "hicistes".


----------



## jazyk

Como ya se mencionó, la forma en s, hicistes, bebistes, etc., es propia del pronombre vos en español antiguo, derivada del latín istis: fecistis, bibistis, etc. (cf. fizestes, bebestes en portugués). Por lo tanto, no se puede decir que los ejemplos clásicos que se pusieron sean incorrectos, ya que hacen parte de una realidad lingüística diferente de la actual.

Jazyk


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Con todo el respeto que me merece el DPD, ¿existen pruebas de que una persona que te dice un ¿vistes? en el estricto ámbito rioplatense lo hace en virtud de una herencia lingüística que se remonta la conjugación de la segunda persona del plural del latín, pasando por el español clásico?

Se supone que si hacen una afirmación de ese tipo, existirán estudios filológicos que lo certifiquen. En este punto, y a pesar de lo que puse en mi último post, me pliego a los pedidos de conocimiento serio, con lo cual sería interesante tener acceso a alguna publicación de una entidad reconocida en el ámbito académico que pruebe  que el uso incorrecto actual, por ejemplo, en Buenos Aires,  se remonta a las  conjugaciones latinas, recogidas a su vez por el español clásico,  así como las repercusiones que dicha publicación pudiera haber tenido en la comunidad acádemica, y el grado de consenso de esta afirmación entre sus pares. 

Es muy probable que sea yo la equivocada, especialmente porque sé muy poco de este tema, pero lamentablemente, hasta tanto no vea el adecuado rigor metodológico,  seguiré pensando que dicha correlación (como tantas otras del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas) no está demostrada.

Un saludo


----------



## Betildus

Dieg8s said:


> Perdón que disienta en un detalle, Betildus:
> 
> 2ª persona plural (*España, excepto Canarias*): [vosotros] hicisteis
> 2ª persona plural (*Hispanoamérica y Canarias*): [ustedes] hicieron
> 
> Saludos.


 
Bueno, lo conjugaré completo entonces:
1° persona singular: Yo *hice*
2° persona singular: Tú/Usted *hiciste/hizo*
3° persona singular: El/ella *hizo*
1° persona plural:    Nosotros *hicimos*
2° persona plural:    Vosotros *hicisteis*
3° persona plural:    Ellas/ellos/Ustedes *hicieron*


----------



## Dieg8s

Jenesaisrien said:


> (...) Si tuviéramos que aplicar criterios verdaderos de rigurosidad académica, pocos posts pasarían el filtro, simplemente porque no es el objetivo de un foro. Aquí se vierten opiniones más o menos fundamentadas, más o menos espontáneas, según los casos. La mayoría de ellas son interesantes, a mi modo de ver, y cada uno es libre de elegir las que prefiera y de pasar por alto aquellas que le parezcan superfluas.
> (...)


 


Jenesaisrien said:


> En este punto, y a pesar de lo que puse en mi último post, me pliego a los pedidos de conocimiento serio, (...)


 
Me hizo gracia este comentario "ex post"  . Acepto que aquí cada cual aporte su granito de arena para que entre todos aprendamos (para empezar, claro, quien formule la pregunta inicial), pero si esto se llama "foro" (y no "tertulia", por ejemplo), a mi entender presupone por parte de los participantes una actitud de seriedad, de predisposición a la reflexión y a la búsqueda conjunta de una "verdad", por más variada y contradictoria que a veces sea (inevitable en un ámbito lingüístico tan extenso como el hispano). ¡He dicho!  



Betildus said:


> Bueno, lo conjugaré completo entonces:
> 1° persona singular: Yo *hice*
> 2° persona singular: Tú/Usted *hiciste/hizo*
> 3° persona singular: El/ella *hizo*
> 1° persona plural: Nosotros *hicimos*
> 2° persona plural: Vosotros *hicisteis*
> 3° persona plural: Ellas/ellos/Ustedes *hicieron*


 
Como creo que Betildus no entendió mis intenciones en mi último mensaje, vuelvo a la carga:

La "matriz" (o el modelo, o el parámetro, o como quieran llamarlo) de las conjugaciones en el castellano actual es un poco más complejo. Tengo entendido que, atendiendo a la variedad existente según las zonas, en los colegios ya no se enseña el modelo tradicional peninsular. Y si bien estoy de acuerdo en que en las zonas voseantes se enseñe el "tú" y en las "ustedeantes" el vosotros, con sus respectivas conjugaciones en todos los tiempos, no me parece mal que a los chicos (y a los extranjeros) se les enseñe primero el uso habitual y aceptado, o sea, el "normal" para la zona que interese. Eso significa que tendremos:

2ª persona singular (informal): [tú/vos] hiciste
2ª persona singular (formal): [usted] hizo
*NOTA*: En algunas zonas (p. ej., de Chile y de Colombia) y algunas situaciones (p. ej., dirigiéndose a un niño), el "usted" se usa también como tratamiento informal [simplifico para ser breve].

2ª persona plural (informal) (*España, excepto Canarias*): [vosotros] hicisteis
2ª persona plural (informal) (*Hispanoamérica [incluido Chile  ] y Canarias*): [ustedes] hicieron
2ª persona plural (formal) (*en todo el ámbito hispánico*): [ustedes] hicieron

Copio una interesante nota de uso, incluida en el diccionario de María Moliner:

"En Andalucía y otros sitios se emplea [ustedes] en lugar de «vosotros», con el verbo en 2.ª persona del plural, como si el pronombre empleado fuera «vosotros»: *‘Ustedes os podéis marchar’*."

De esto se deduce que en Andalucía (y otros sitios) se podrá oír "ustedes hicisteis", aunque no sea la norma que se enseña.

Perdón por explayarme. No me pude contener.
Saludos.


----------



## Atilano

hosec said:


> En otras épocas se encuentra también una 2ª persona del singular del perfecto simple en -stes ("me mirastes", por ejemplo), pero ello obedece a la reducción del diptongo de la forma -steis, dado que su sujeto no sería "tú", sino "vos": "vos me mirastes".
> 
> Ahí va el inicio de un soneto de Garcilaso de la Vega:
> 
> _Escrito está en mi alma vuestro gesto
> y cuanto yo escribir de vos deseo;
> vos sola lo *escribistes*, yo lo leo
> tan solo, que aun de vos me guardo en esto._



Pues a mí, que soy un "retro", esa -s final me suena de maravilla, precisamente por ser una pervivencia del castellano antiguo.
Hosec nos lo explica muy bien y pone un magnífico ejemplo. En Cervantes hay cuantos se quiera. En el siglo de oro era muy normal. 
Yo se lo he oído a personas muy cultas, aunque de otra generación.


----------



## Argónida

Dieg8s said:


> Copio una interesante nota de uso, incluida en el diccionario de María Moliner:
> 
> "En Andalucía y otros sitios se emplea [ustedes] en lugar de «vosotros», con el verbo en 2.ª persona del plural, como si el pronombre empleado fuera «vosotros»: *‘Ustedes os podéis marchar’*."
> 
> De esto se deduce que en Andalucía (y otros sitios) se podrá oír "ustedes hicisteis", aunque no sea la norma que se enseña.


 
No sólo interesante sino totalmente cierto. Se puede oir y de hecho se oye y se dice (más en la Andalucía occidental que en la oriental). Es muy frecuente, aunque se combina con el uso del vosotros y del ustedes que contempla la norma. Es decir, se puede decir y oir igualmente:

- ¿Ustedes qué queréis? _(contesto informal)._
- ¿Vosotros qué queréis? _(contexto informal)._
- ¿Ustedes qué quieren? _(contexto formal, trato de cortesía)._


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Argónida said:


> No sólo interesante sino totalmente cierto. Se puede oir y de hecho se oye y se dice (más en la Andalucía occidental que en la oriental). Es muy frecuente, aunque se combina con el uso del vosotros y del ustedes que contempla la norma. Es decir, se puede decir y oir igualmente:
> 
> - ¿Ustedes qué queréis? _(contesto informal)._
> - ¿Vosotros qué queréis? _(contexto informal)._
> - ¿Ustedes qué quieren? _(contexto formal, trato de cortesía)._


 

Coincido con lo que dices, Argónida, pero me gustaría añadir el uso que se he observado en Málaga.
El "ustedes" en sustitución de vosotros se da sobre todo cuando no va acompañado del verbo.
P.ej "voy con ustedes" o "esto es para ustedes".

Si hay verbo se prefiere el "vosotros" o la omisión del pronombre.
"ustedes váis" suena  _demasiado sevillano_ o  andaluz occidental.


----------



## Dieg8s

Dieg8s said:


> La "matriz" (o el modelo, o el parámetro, o como quieran llamarlo) de las conjugaciones en el castellano actual es un poco más complejo. Tengo entendido que, atendiendo a la variedad existente según las zonas, en los colegios ya no se enseña el modelo tradicional peninsular. Y si bien estoy de acuerdo en que en las zonas voseantes se enseñe el "tú" y en las "ustedeantes" el vosotros, con sus respectivas conjugaciones en todos los tiempos, no me parece mal que a los chicos (y a los extranjeros) se les enseñe primero el uso habitual y aceptado, o sea, el "normal" para la zona que interese.


 
A riesgo de ser considerado un pesado, quisiera citar parte de la conjugación del verbo hacer que ofrece el sitio web de la RAE. Es que no sabía que ya incluía las formas verbales del voseo y las correspondientes a "ustedes" como 2ª persona del plural:

hago
haces / *hacés*
hace
hacemos
hacéis / *hacen*
hacen​ 

hice
*hiciste*
hizo
hicimos
hicisteis / *hicieron*
hicieron​ 
Supongo que esto será una sorpresa para más de uno (sobre todo los que vivimos de esta parte del Atlántico)
Saludos.​


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ofboir said:


> Gracias para todas estas respuestas, no esperaba tanto
> 
> Claro que pensé que era un error, pero lo escuché unas veces, así que me pregunto si no es un error "permitido" (entre comillas !!) en el lenguaje coloquial, es decir un error que vas a hacer cuando hablas, sabiendo que es un error y que no lo escribirías así. No sé si es muy claro lo que digo ...
> 
> Nosotros en francés tenemos varios errores así, de conjugación o de gramática, que hacemos cuando hablamos pero que no hacemos cuando escribimos. Pero bueno, ustedes parecen hablar mucho mejor que nosotros


 

Yo creo que en España también hay incorrecciones que son comunes en el lenguaje hablado y que tienen cierta aceptación, que no son tan mal vistas como otras y que  decimos en el lenguaje coloquial ,pero que nunca escribiríamos, porque sabemos que no son la forma correcta
P.ej. el imperativo "iros" ,mucho más común en España que el correcto "idos".
"Niños, estaros quietos" en lugar de "Niños, estaos quietos".
Otro sería la sustitución de "para " por "pa".
"Échate p'atrás" ,"esto es pa tu padre".

Sin duda hay personas cultas y preocupadas por el buen uso del idioma, como los foreros, que nunca cometerían esos pecados ni en el habla, pero yo sí,aun a sabiendas de que son incorrecciones.


----------



## roal

¡Hola a todos! 

Sé que para muchos el error de agregar la letra "s" al final del pasado de la segunda persona singular se ha convertido en una costumbre, para mí es chocante oírlo y estoy de acuerdo con corregir a los demás de una forma sutil y no dejarlo pasar, no sé muy bien cuál es el origen de este error, supongo que falta de orientación en las escuelas pero de dónde se habrá originado no lo sé. 

¿Será por la segunda persona en plural (hicisteis/comisteis/...), que para el oído "mal educado" suena similar a la segunda persona en singular (hiciste/comiste/...)?, ¿Qué opinan?

Saludos.


----------



## Escalador

Para mí hosec lo ha explicado muy bien. Los hablantes cultos prefieren: vos hiciste. 
Aunque quisiera decir a Ofvoir que en relación a:

Claro que pensé que era un error, pero lo escuché unas veces, así que me pregunto si no es un error "permitido" (entre comillas !!) en el lenguaje coloquial, es decir un error que vas a hacer cuando hablas, sabiendo que es un error y que no lo escribirías así. No sé si es muy claro lo que digo ...

Es más común escuchar: "es un error que vas a *cometer...* (en lugar de hacer)".
No estoy seguro pero creo que en francés es: _faire des fautes_ y en inglés: _to make mistakes_, pero en español lo más común es: cometer errores.

Hasta luego


----------



## Juanito Lacayo

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Unión de Hilos*​ 
Me salta una duda en el uso de: dejastes, distes...
Trascribo de un soneto de Garcilazo, uno de sus tercetos
No pretendo corregir su obra, sino, salir de mi ignorancia

_...Pues en una hora junto me llevastes _
_todo el bien que por términos me distes, _
llévame junto el mal que me dejastes; 
....

De atemano gracias

Juanito


----------



## pvraes

Juanito Lacayo said:


> Me salta una duda en el uso de: dejastes, distes...
> Trascribo de un soneto de Garcilazo, uno de sus tercetos
> No pretendo corregir su obra, sino, salir de mi ignorancia
> 
> _...Pues en una hora junto me llevastes _
> _todo el bien que por términos me distes, _
> llévame junto el mal que me dejastes;
> ....
> 
> De atemano gracias
> 
> Juanito



En el español moderno esto se considera una terminación vulgar, aunque es un vicio muy extendido. Esto es debido a que todas las segundas personas del singular de todos los tiempos verbales con la excepción del imperativo y este pasado simple terminan en "s"
Así:
vendrás, venías vienes, vendrías etc. En cambio "viniste" y "ve" (del verbo ir)


----------



## Popescu

A ver, primero es Garcilaso con "s"

Segundo creo que ya se ha explicado aqu´i en otras ocasiones que es por que lo utiliza con el vos, vos dijistes, vos comistes..... no el t´u comistes que es una incorrecci´on.


----------



## dexterciyo

Popescu said:


> A ver, primero, es Garcilaso con "s"
> 
> Segundo, creo que ya se ha explicado aquí en otras ocasiones que es *porque* lo utiliza con el vos: vos dijistes, vos comistes*...* No el _tú comistes_ que es una incorrección.



Pero en la lengua culta, hoy en día, solo se aceptan _vos dijiste, vos comiste_...


----------



## María A

Lo correcto es "dejaste" y "diste".



pvraes said:


> En el español moderno esto se considera una terminación vulgar, aunque es un vicio muy extendido.



Exactamente. En Argentina se escucha bastante eso, más que nada con el verbo ver ("vistes").


----------



## mirx

María A said:


> Lo correcto es "dejaste" y "diste".
> 
> 
> 
> Exactamente. En Argentina se escucha bastante eso, más que nada con el verbo ver ("vistes").



En México también, aunque como decía mi compañera Mirk; es un fenómeno casi exlcusivo de analfabetas o de personas mayores que igual no tuvieron mucho contacto con las letras. Para la mayoría de los jóvenes es un error impensable, aunque por supuesto que se sigue oyendo de cuando en cuando.

Sólo que, como es de esperarse, aquí se va más lejos.

Fuiste >> juites.
Veniste >> venites.

Ahora que lo veo escrito, igual lo que sucede es que hay en México un montón de disléxicos que cambian el orden de las S. Y bueno, la F que muchas veces confunimos con jota, como en el 15 de septiembre donde quemamos _juegos artificiales_.


----------



## aunaprendo

*Unión de hilos con el mismo tema*


Hola foreros:
aqui en estados unidos se escucha decir mucho (por los jovenes en el colegio y de otros) «hablastes/comprastes/hicistes, etc...» hablando del pasado en el preterito. Quisiera saber si es debido a puro coloquialismo o se deriva del uso del «voseo» en partes de america latino como Costa Rica y Argentina? 

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Calambur

*hablaste/compraste/hiciste* (sin la s final), son las formas correctas.
Yo no lo llamaría coloquialismo; para mí, es una pronunciación muy descuidada, o se debe a pura y simple ignorancia de cuáles son las formas correctas.


----------



## miguel89

Una posibilidad es que se agregue esa -s final por analogía con las demás terminaciones de los verbos conjugados en 2ª persona singular (tú hablas/hablarás/hablases...).

La otra posibilidad es que sea un resto de la conjugación original, cuando se usaba en 2ª persona plural, o sea, que se haya conservado el resultado del paso de "vos hablasteis/hablastedes" a "vos hablastes".

No sé con certeza cuál de las dos opciones encuentra más adeptos entre los especialistas, me inclino a creer que la primera.

En cualquier caso, si las personas que oís hablar de ese modo usan tú, entonces es casi seguro que sea a consecuencia de la analogía y de que el sistema educativo no ha ejercido su presión sobre ellos.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

aunaprendo said:


> Quisiera saber si es debido a puro coloquialismo o se deriva del uso del «voseo» en partes de america latino como Costa Rica y Argentina?



Hola. Por acá voseamos, pero "hablastes" no es aceptado en la lengua culta. Es "vos hablaste, comiste, etc."


----------



## Elocutio

Como dice miguel89 se trata efectivamente de la segunda persona plural. En la variedad del español rioplatense se utiliza el pronombre _vos_ con la conjugación correspondiente en plural, aunque su significado es singular: _fabulare > hablar_, _vos fabulavisti*s* > vos hablaste*s*_. Como se puede apreciar la "s" final es etimológica y en esta variedad del español se corresponde con su conjugación particular en el voseo, aunque se considera incorrecta por la mayoria de los hablantes (exceptuando a los lingüistas, que han estudiado este fenómeno y lo consideran correcto).


----------



## Calambur

Elocutio said:


> (exceptuando a los lingüistas, que han estudiado este fenómeno y lo consideran correcto).


Bueno, los lingüistas pueden decir lo que quieran -igual que la Santa RAE-, pero por aquí siempre se lo consideró incorrecto, y es malsonante para cualquier persona medianamente bien educada.


----------



## miguel89

Es cierto, y no solo acá, suena mal en todas partes, por una razón u otra.


----------



## jmx

Elocutio said:


> exceptuando a los lingüistas, que han estudiado este fenómeno y lo consideran correcto


A ver si dejamos claro esto. Como estudiante de lingüística tengo que decir que los lingüistas no van por ahí poniendo etiquetas de "corrección". En lingüística moderna (la del último siglo, más o menos) cualquier cosa que diga un hablante nativo es 'correcta' en su variedad de habla. Otra cosa es si socialmente se considera más adecuada en un contexto u otro, o si hay prejuicios contra esa expresión. Determinados personajes, que practican una especie de "gramática pre-suassureana", dan validez a tales prejuicios, con lo cual demuestran que de lingüística saben poco o nada, o se olvidan de lo que saben cuando les conviene.


----------



## Elocutio

jmartins said:


> A ver si dejamos claro esto. Como estudiante de lingüística tengo que decir que los lingüistas no van por ahí poniendo etiquetas de "corrección". En lingüística moderna (la del último siglo, más o menos) cualquier cosa que diga un hablante nativo es 'correcta' en su variedad de habla. Otra cosa es si socialmente se considera más adecuada en un contexto u otro, o si hay prejuicios contra esa expresión. Determinados personajes, que practican una especie de "gramática pre-suassureana", dan validez a tales prejuicios, con lo cual demuestran que de lingüística saben poco o nada, o se olvidan de lo que saben cuando les conviene.



Por si no lo sabes en lingüística siempre hay un criterio de corrección ya que el estudio de la actuación_ per se_ es imposible y se reduciría a un mero catálogo de formas. Esto no quiere decir que los lingüistas realicen una normativa de la lengua, como lo hace la Real Academia. Con respecto a la valoración de las formas depende de la competencia sociolingüística del hablante pero esto no impide un estudio de las causas de dicha valoración (es muy común últimamente ver estudios de hipercorreción, ultracorrección, _code switching_, etc). Finalmente, tengo a mi cargo una cátedra de lingüística en la universidad, realicé mi tesis doctoral en el M.I.T. con Noam Chomsky y, francamente, de "pre-saussureano" no tengo nada.


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

En mi país un sector enorme no goza de acceso a la cultura ni a la educación, una fracción de ese sector emplea así los verbos y peor v.gr. "fuistes, dijistes, comistes" a veces el cambio es mayor como "juites" por "fuiste".

En todo sitio hay niveles, eso no lo pierdo de vista y, la masa en general detenta las palmas de no conocer mucho sobre la lengua pues no lee (libros).

Para mí es "veniste, fuiste, comiste" sin la ese.


----------



## la_machy

De acuerdo, sin la 's' al final y en este caso* 'Viniste'*, ¿no?
http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp?v=venir

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

acendrarcoruscaracuciar said:


> Para mí es "veniste, fuiste, comiste" sin la ese.



_*Veniste*_ es un vulgarismo (que sólo he oído en México y Guatemala).  Lo correcto es _*viniste*_.

Hay que leer (buenos libros).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

acendrarcoruscaracuciar said:


> En mi país un sector enorme no goza de acceso a la cultura ni a la educación, una fracción de ese sector emplea así los verbos y peor v.gr. "fuistes, dijistes, comistes" a veces el cambio es mayor como "juites" por "fuiste".
> 
> En todo sitio hay niveles, eso no lo pierdo de vista y, la masa en general detenta las palmas de no conocer mucho sobre la lengua pues no lee (libros).
> 
> Para mí es "veniste, fuiste, comiste" sin la ese.


 
De acuerdo, y tampoco hay que traducir textualmente.

_La masa en general_... lo entiendo por saber francés.
_Detenta las palmas_... lo mismo.
Estas son traducciones textuales del francés, que, en mi opinión, no se entienden en nuestro español.

_Para mí es "v*e*niste, fuiste, comiste" sin la ese._
Es v*i*niste.
Hay niveles, en efecto.


----------



## Pinairun

Estoy segura de que las personas que dicen (no sé si escriben) _ama*stes*_, _oí*stes*_ o _diji*stes*_  no lo hacen pensando en que conservan  la forma del pretérito latino amavi*stis*, audivi*stis* o dixi*stis, *porque quizá ni la conozcan. 
Y seguramente tampoco tienen por qué conocerla.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Estoy segura de que las personas que dicen (no sé si escriben) _ama*stes*_, _oí*stes*_ o _diji*stes*_  no lo hacen pensando en que conservan  la forma del pretérito latino amavi*stis*, audivi*stis* o dixi*stis, *porque quizá ni la conozcan.


¿Cómo que no?
¡Si son latinistas acérrimos!


----------



## Valtiel

Efectivamente, un error muy frecuente (y bastante asqueroso; bueno, como todos los errores lingüísticos...). Las formas correctas de la segunda persona del singular del pretérito perfecto simple van sin esa _s_ al final.
Me arriesgo con una explicación de cosecha propia: con ella se trata de la forma antigua, arcaica, de cortesía o excelencia en plural, es decir: «Cuando cometiste (_tú_) el error» = «Cuando cometisteis (antiguamente _cometistes_; plural mayestático de _tú_, creo ) el error».

Me di cuenta de eso —o se me ocurrió— leyendo _El ingenioso hidalgo don Quijote de la Mancha_ (estoy aprendiendo mucho con él ); espero no estar demasiado equivocado.

Saludos.


----------



## Suramericaro

Sí, es un error muy evidente (creo que por eso ofende a quien habla correctamente el español), pero es medianamente "aceptado" en varios países... especialmente en el caribe (en Venezuela es muy usual, en la costa norte de Colombia también, en Panamá, Cuba, veo que en Nicaragua también... y supongo que por ahí va). 

Creo que este error puede tener varios orígenes, algunos ya los han comentado aquí. pero también pienso que puede ser un *"adorno fonético"*, ya que los caribeños con su forma particularmente "sabrosa" de pronunciar, pueden encontrar el "dijiste" un poco seco o cortante. (Es contradictorio, porque justamente ellos, en la pronunciación suelen comerse la "s" al final de las palabras... y vienen a ponersela a los verbos donde no la llevan!! jeje).
De cualquier forma esta "s" generalmente no es pronunciada con mucha evidencia, la pronunciación de la "S" es muy sutil y llega a convertirse en un sonido de "j" muda.... Por eso pienso que se la pueden haber puesto a estas conjugaciones para que tengan esa *sonoridad*. 
Un ejemplo de este uso de las "S" en la pronunciación caribeña:  _"vamos a comer pescado, como tú dijiste"_... _"vamoj a come pejcao, como tu dijitej"_...   Algo así.
Bueno, de cualquier forma esto es sólo una teoría mia, algo que venía analizando desde hace un buen tiempo.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Södertjej

Suramericaro said:


> Creo que este error puede tener varios orígenes, algunos ya los han comentado aquí. pero también pienso que puede ser un *"adorno fonético"*, ya que los caribeños con su forma particularmente "sabrosa" de pronunciar, pueden encontrar el "dijiste" un poco seco o cortante.


¿No podría ser sencillamente que llegó a América on los emigrantes españoles? En España es un uso más bien rural.


----------



## Camilo1964

Suramericaro said:


> Creo que este error puede tener varios orígenes, algunos ya los han comentado aquí. pero también pienso que puede ser un *"adorno fonético"*, ya que los caribeños con su forma particularmente "sabrosa" de pronunciar, pueden encontrar el "dijiste" un poco seco o cortante.



Es una muy buena y ocurrente explicación, que creo es válida totalmente para el caso venezolano. Esa *ese *final, totalmente inexplicable en un país donde casi toda palabra se hace terminar en _*j*_ (h aspirada), es usada por muchas personas como para pasar por elegantes al hablar. 

En otros círculos es puesta a propósito, sólo por bromear y tratar de imitar la supuesta forma "popular" de hablar, incluso suprimiendo algunas eses intermedias. Ejemplo: _Pero chico, te pasates, eso etá demás de fisno!
_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

ManPaisa said:


> _*Veniste*_ es un vulgarismo (que sólo he oído en México y Guatemala). Lo correcto es _*viniste*_.
> 
> Hay que leer (buenos libros).


¿Y cuándo viniste? 

Para mí siempre fue (tú) viniste y (vos) vensite, como vienes y venís. Pero ningún académico ha recogido mi percepción, así que me confieso _vulgaris_ al vosear. 

Saludos.


----------



## Carioca paisa

Ofboir said:


> Hola todos !
> 
> Alguien me puede explicar la forma "hicistes" y la diferencia con "hiciste" ? Si es más coloquial, o no sé que ...
> Bueno, supongo que se puede utilizar con cualquier otro verbo.
> 
> Gracias


 
Otra derivación que es, además de cacofónica, un barbarismo bastante difundido es "hicites" que en ciertas regiones campesinas tiene amplia difusión en su uso.
"¿Por que al "ite", mejor no me "matates", te "hicites" la pendeja y te "volates", en los brazos de tu nuevo amor?" es utilizado en una poesía costumbrista del colombiano Mario Tierra.


----------



## ManPaisa

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Y cuándo viniste?
> 
> Para mí siempre fue (tú) viniste y (vos) vensite, como vienes y venís. Pero ningún académico ha recogido mi percepción, así que me confieso _vulgaris_ al vosear.
> 
> Saludos.


 
He estado varias veces en tu tierra, Giorgio.
Sin embargo, aclaro que no he dicho que todos por allá se expresen así.
Saludos,
MP


----------



## Elocutio

Suramericaro said:


> Sí, es un error muy evidente (creo que por eso ofende a quien habla correctamente el español), pero es medianamente "aceptado" en varios países... especialmente en el caribe (en Venezuela es muy usual, en la costa norte de Colombia también, en Panamá, Cuba, veo que en Nicaragua también... y supongo que por ahí va).
> 
> Creo que este error puede tener varios orígenes, algunos ya los han comentado aquí. pero también pienso que puede ser un *"adorno fonético"*, ya que los caribeños con su forma particularmente "sabrosa" de pronunciar, pueden encontrar el "dijiste" un poco seco o cortante. (Es contradictorio, porque justamente ellos, en la pronunciación suelen comerse la "s" al final de las palabras... y vienen a ponersela a los verbos donde no la llevan!! jeje).
> De cualquier forma esta "s" generalmente no es pronunciada con mucha evidencia, la pronunciación de la "S" es muy sutil y llega a convertirse en un sonido de "j" muda.... Por eso pienso que se la pueden haber puesto a estas conjugaciones para que tengan esa *sonoridad*.
> Un ejemplo de este uso de las "S" en la pronunciación caribeña:  _"vamos a comer pescado, como tú dijiste"_... _"vamoj a come pejcao, como tu dijitej"_...   Algo así.
> Bueno, de cualquier forma esto es sólo una teoría mia, algo que venía analizando desde hace un buen tiempo.
> 
> Saludos a todos!



Coincido con tu interpretación de la /s/ paragógica para esa variedad diatópica. Sin embargo, yo me refería al español de argentina que, por su modalidad particular de voseo, carece de la forma de segunda persona del singular (salvo el imperativo) en su paradigma verbal por lo que usa sistemáticamente la forma sincopada de la segunda persona del plural con significado singular: vosotros sois > vos sos, vosotros tenéis > vos tenés, vosotros fuisteis > vos fuistes. Pero el hecho de que su significado sea singular no implica que deje de ser una forma de plural.



ManPaisa said:


> ¿Cómo que no?
> ¡Si son latinistas acérrimos!



¡Sin lugar a dudas! De hecho esta mañana observé el más curioso suceso al pasar frente a un edificio en construcción, suceso que, por lo demás, hubiera pasado completamente desapercibido si casualmente no hubiera escuchado el primer _excursus_ de _De Catilinae coniuratione_ recitado por un obrero que, aunque a duras penas podía hablar español, poseía un latín noble y fluido. No poco fue mi asombro al presenciar tan extravagante _cannovaccio_ mientras el improvisado Pulcinella procedía a defenestrar al autor latino, en periodos ciceronianos, por los más atroces sacrilegios jamás cometidos en tan ilustre lengua. Una dudosa Colombina, cuyo grosero continente era propio del teatro isabelino, alentaba al orador enfáticamente al tiempo que el resto del proletariado daba su aprobación con todos los cánones de los improperios conocidos por la lengua española. Opté por retirarme ya que tales arengas, como todos saben, suelen volverse violentas al extremo de terminar con un "juro que he salvado a la patria".


----------



## absentstar

No he leído todas las respuestas pero aquí va mi opinión:

El agregar una 's' al final de un verbo en la segunda persona pudiera ser una mutación o derivado del castellano para vos, ejemplo "vos mirasteis". Con el pasar de los años e incluso por economía del lenguaje, se ha ido perdiendo la 'i' y ha quedado como se suele escuchar en muchas regiones hispanohablantes "mirastes", "trajistes", etc. principalmente en América latina.

Sin embargo, en el español que hablamos en México, el agregar la 's' al final del verbo para la segunda persona es un error de dicción y es mal recibido y hasta criticado.

Saludos.



ManPaisa said:


> _*Veniste*_ es un vulgarismo (que sólo he oído en México y Guatemala). Lo correcto es _*viniste*_.
> 
> Hay que leer (buenos libros).


 
Si, en México, en Guatemala y también lo he escuchado en Colombia y en Ecuador. Algunos puertorriqueños también agregan la 's' al final...


----------



## Masuas

De los gustos del gustar,
ninguno hay como el de errar....
con un tabaco encendido,
queda el oído complacido
y el error en su lugar......

Estoy de acuerdo con Fernita.................*''HORRIPILANTOSO'*'...aunque en muchos países incluyendo a España, la gente de educación mediocre y hábitos coloquiales, lo habla a diario.


----------



## ManPaisa

absentstar said:


> Si, en México, en Guatemala y también lo he escuchado en Colombia y en Ecuador. Algunos puertorriqueños también agregan la 's' al final...


 
Estás equivocado, Absent.
En Colombia nadie diria _v*e*niste_, aunque sí hay gente que dice _viniste*s*._



> *Suramericaro* escribió:
> Creo que este error puede tener varios orígenes, algunos ya los han comentado aquí. pero también pienso que puede ser un *"adorno fonético"*, ya que los caribeños con su forma particularmente "sabrosa" de pronunciar, pueden encontrar el "dijiste" un poco seco o cortante. (Es contradictorio, porque justamente ellos, en la pronunciación suelen comerse la "s" al final de las palabras... y vienen a ponersela a los verbos donde no la llevan!! jeje).
> De cualquier forma esta "s" generalmente no es pronunciada con mucha evidencia, la pronunciación de la "S" es muy sutil y llega a convertirse en un sonido de "j" muda.... Por eso pienso que se la pueden haber puesto a estas conjugaciones para que tengan esa *sonoridad*.
> Un ejemplo de este uso de las "S" en la pronunciación caribeña: _"vamos a comer pescado, como tú dijiste"_... _"vamoj a come pejcao, como tu dijitej"_... Algo así.
> Bueno, de cualquier forma esto es sólo una teoría mia, algo que venía analizando desde hace un buen tiempo.


 
Simpática tu teoría, Suramericaro, pero los historiadores de la lengua saben exactamente cuáles son los orígenes de este fenómeno:
1. Analogía con las demás formas verbales correspondientes a _tú_, todas terminadas en s, salvo en pretérito de indicativo (_dijiste_).
2. Conservación de una de las conjugaciones antiguas de _vos_, _dijistes_, que alternaba con _dijisteis_ hasta que la última se impuso como normativa_._


----------



## jmx

Elocutio said:


> Por si no lo sabes en lingüística siempre hay un criterio de corrección ya que el estudio de la actuación_ per se_ es imposible y se reduciría a un mero catálogo de formas.


Que yo sepa existen criterios de 'gramaticalidad', no de 'corrección', y además esa gramaticalidad depende en último término de la introspección de cada hablante nativo y no de criterios definidos arbitrariamente por 'expertos'; esto es lo que creo que dicen los chomskyanos, que por cierto no pasan por su mejor momento.

Si te interesa seguir con esta discusión recomiendo que lo hagamos en el foro 'Etymology and History of Languages', donde suelen contribuir varios habituales de los foros con muy buenos conocimientos de lingüística; sospecho que varios de ellos son profesores de lingüística.


----------



## susantash

Elocutio said:


> Como dice miguel89 se trata efectivamente de la segunda persona plural. En la variedad del español rioplatense se utiliza el pronombre _vos_ con la conjugación correspondiente en plural, aunque su significado es singular: _fabulare > hablar_, _vos fabulavisti*s* > vos hablaste*s*_. Como se puede apreciar la "s" final es etimológica y en esta variedad del español se corresponde con su conjugación particular en el voseo, aunque se considera incorrecta por la mayoria de los hablantes (exceptuando a los lingüistas, que han estudiado este fenómeno y lo consideran correcto).


 Como estudiante de lingüística lo primero que debo decir es que para nosotros *no existe lenguaje correcto o incorrecto.* Existe lenguaje y punto. Lo que sí reconocemos es que existe una *norma estándar que es la apropiada para contextos formales*, a la cual uno se debe atener en dichos contextos. Si una persona utiliza una forma del lenguaje que no pertenece a la norma estándar no nos escandalizamos, salvo que lo haga en un contexto inapropiado, como puede ser en una charla, conferencia, trabajo escrito, etc.
En general, con respecto a la forma en <-astes>, <-istes>, hay un consenso en cuanto a que se la atribuye a la analogía con las demás conjugaciones de la 2da.Pers. Sing.


----------



## Södertjej

susantash said:


> Como estudiante de lingüística lo primero que debo decir es que para nosotros *no existe lenguaje correcto o incorrecto.* Existe lenguaje y punto. Lo que sí reconocemos es que existe una *norma estándar que es la apropiada para contextos formales*, a la cual uno se debe atener en dichos contextos.


¿No existe lenguaje incorrecto? ¿Nada existir más lenguajes correcta? Evidentemente no. Existe lenguaje correcto, incorrecto en contextos formales y en contextos informales, coloquiales, en los que también se deben conjugar los verbos y concordarlos con el sujeto, y los adjetivos con los sustantivos. Aunque estemos tomando unas cervecitas con los amigos.


----------



## mirx

Por supuesto que existe el lenguaje correcto, pero lo que para ti o para mí es correcto, puede ser incorrecto para otros. Lo que Susantash trata de explicar es que ninguna academia tiene autoridad alguna para dictar, ni siquiera sugerir, la forma en que X población deba expresarse.


----------



## MICHELANGELO_

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
*¿*Es correcta la forma de escribir el verbo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

T*ú *jugaste*s* es totalmente incorrecto. (Aquí sí me atrevo a decirlo)
Sin embargo, y mira por favor varias discusiones al respecto aquí mismo, mucha gente sin preparación académica formal suele agregar una *ese *en muchísmos verbos.

¿Ya comiste*s*?
¿Ya viste*s*?
Etc.

Este caso de _uso erróneo _(no así muchos otros, ni arcaismos, ni regionalismos) a mí, la verdad, me revienta los tímpanos, pero bueee...


----------



## Managa

Debe ser:

*TU JUGASTE*


----------



## Agró

Pretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito (DRAE)​jugué
*jugaste*
jugó
jugamos
jugasteis / jugaron
jugaron


----------



## XiaoRoel

No hay que olvidar que la forma contaminada de perfecto hipercaracterizada con la *-s* (lo etimológico es -*ste*) de las segundas del singular de las desinencias generales debe ser antigua en español, ya que existe en judeoespañol.
Pero siempre se debió considerar vulgarismo por la muy fácil confusión con la segunda el plural del perfecto -*steis*. De hecho sólo aflora al lenguaje escrito en el s.XVIII.
Entre _hablantes poco normativizados_ (con poco nivel de estudios) suele oirse en el habla cotidiana a uno y otro lado del charco. La actuación _influenciadora o motivadora del gallegoportugués_ donde sí es normativa la desinencia de segunda persona singular del perfecto y es una forma hipercaracterizada -_*aches/-astes*_, es otro dato a tener en cuenta en su extensión por el español atlántico.


----------



## OrCuS

Este error se oye a diario. Incluso lo he llegado a oir en muchas canciones.


----------



## Mr. Elliot

Hay dos tipos de gramaticos:
Los que se abonan a la gramatica prescreptiva,
y los que se abonan a la gramatica descriptiva.

Me parece que la mayoria de ustedes son gramaticos prescriptivos:
Es la actitud que algo sea incorrecto porque no se ve en el libro de gramatica. Entonces, la gramatica es como una ley que se obedece. Y un gramatico prescriptivo es como "policia gramatica".

Los gramaticos descriptivos, por otra parte, tratan la gramatica como un instrumento de comunicar. Tratan de entender como funciona la gramatica que utiliza la gente, sea "dijiste", "dijistes" or "dijisteis". Lo unico error es algo que causa malentendido. Pero si funciona en una comunidad, y los miembros de la comunidad utilizan una gramatica, esa gramatica vale estudiar y entender.


----------



## Peón

¡Bienvenido al foro *Mr. Elliot*!

Muy interesante tus aportes y pueden ser compartidos por muchos de los foristas. Pero hasta tanto muchos entendamos "la gramática que utiliza la gente" (asunto que justamente es el principal interés de los que intervenimos en este foro), sería importante que respetemos la ortografía de este idioma que, *todavía, prescribe el uso de las tildes.* (Si no, difícilmente algunos tomen en serio los interesantes aportes que estás haciendo). 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mr. Elliot said:


> Hay dos tipos de gramaticos:
> Los que se abonan a la gramatica prescreptiva,
> y los que se abonan a la gramatica descriptiva.
> 
> Me parece que la mayoria de ustedes son gramaticos prescriptivos:
> Es la actitud que algo sea incorrecto porque no se ve en el libro de gramatica. Entonces, la gramatica es como una ley que se obedece. Y un gramatico prescriptivo es como "policia gramatica".
> 
> Los gramaticos descriptivos, por otra parte, tratan la gramatica como un instrumento de comunicar. Tratan de entender como funciona la gramatica que utiliza la gente, sea "dijiste", "dijistes" or "dijisteis". Lo unico error es algo que causa malentendido. Pero si funciona en una comunidad, y los miembros de la comunidad utilizan una gramatica, esa gramatica vale estudiar y entender.


 
Primera vez que me dicen gramático prescriptivo y policía gramático (gramatical, debo suponer). 

N'hombre, no es para tanto... lee bien lo que hemos escrito.

Es incorrecto, y se usa, y bastante.
Pues ya está.

(Te suplicamos respetar las reglas de acentuación, sintaxis, etc. Ahí sí que ejercemos funciones de policía )


----------



## Irama

Dieg8s said:


> Abundando en lo expuesto por iaf, y por si le sirve a Ofboir: en la Argentina (y supongo que en todo el mundo de habla hispana) se aprende en la escuela que lo correcto es decir y escribir "hiciste", "viste", "amaste", "partiste", etc. Quien no usa esas formas consideradas "correctas", da a entender a su interlocutor que:
> a) no fue a la escuela,
> b) no prestó atención en la escuela, o
> c) que la norma le importa un rábano.
> Vale señalar que lo que hoy se considera norma, mañana puede ser considerado antiguo, y que lo que hoy algunos consideran incorrecto o vulgar, mañana puede convertirse en norma (basta que haya quórum).
> Del mismo modo que los romanos cultos consideraban al latín vulgar justamente eso: vulgar (ojo, es una suposición), en el mundo hispano hasta hace poco se rasgaban las vestiduras ante el voseo, cuya vigencia ahora nadie niega (al menos en algunas zonas).
> 
> Pregunta: ¿tiene sentido en un foro como éste contestar cosas como "¡qué espanto!", "¡qué mal se escucha!"? Tengo entendido que no es ésa la idea , sino la de aportar al debate opiniones y conocimientos más o menos serios que le sirvan a quien formula la pregunta (con perdón si esto a alguno le suena _snob_).
> 
> Saludos.


 
En la Argentina usamos el vos, forma usual en el siglo XVI y XVII cuando el español se asentó en nuestras tierras. Es verdad que en la escuela nos dijeron que no es correcto decir "hicistes", pero no es tan incorrecto si pensamos que viene de "vos hicisteis", forma que perdió la i en los vaivenes del habla. Vemos en el prólogo del Quijote que Cervantes emplea estas formas con "vos", sin "i". En todo caso sería incorrecto decir "tú hicistes", pero no "vos hiciste(i)s".


----------



## alexreisen

Me parece un poco excesivo insultar a la gente argumentando que tienen una educación mediocre, que son de clases bajas. Veo que aquí hay mucho integrista gramatical que no tiene en cuenta que los modismos y localismos son algo inherente a la lengua y en muchos casos enriquecen el lenguaje o actúan como formas de reconocimiento social. 

Muchas de estos modismos se aprenden por transmisión oral y son muy frecuentes en charlas coloquiales, en las que su uso está COMPLETAMENTE justificado, no estamos hablando de tesis, textos filosóficos o científicos. Por ejemplo mi abuela sufrió la Guerra Civil española y no pudo ir a la escuela, sabe leer y escribir lo mínimo y comete muchos errores gramaticales pero también usa localismos encantadores que no se deberían perder. Yo mismo, en mi día a día, hago contracciones, modismos y por supuesto todo bañado en un caldo de palabrotas, y eso no significa que sea un iletrado. 

En Madrid, como en muchas grandes ciudades el slang toma mucha fuerza y existe una gran permeabilidad de estas palabras erroneas hacía el lenguaje culto, de hecho es frecuente oir palabras slang en los informativos, tal vez por su frescura o sonoridad, como por ejemplo las conjugaciones del verbo "petar"

Y sí, en Madrid es frecuente oír dijistes, distes, etc., pero en lenguaje coloquial. Por ejemplo en la canción de Mecano "La fuerza del destino" se dice "te dije nena dame un beso, tu contestaste*s* que no", perfecto ejemplo del argot de la movida madrileña en un grupo con fuerte repercusión internacional y uno de los más representativos de la música contemporánea española

Sinceramente esos comentarios agresivos me parecen clasistas y snob. ¿Vais a insultar a mi abuela por analfabeta?


----------



## Peón

Uy... ¿a quién diablos estará dirigida esta arenga anticlasista y antiesnob? El hilo es muy largo y viejo, así que de mi parte no pienso volver a leerlo. 

Pero ya que estamos con historias familiares: mi abuela también era analfabeta  pero nunca dijo "fuiste*s*", "viniste*s*", "hiciste*s*". No está ni bien ni mal, solo informo nomás.


----------



## alexreisen

Ya se que el hilo es viejo, llegué por casualidad y me molestaron mucho los comentarios de muchos usuarios, hay que contextualizar el uso de la palabras, nadie está libre de errores y todos podemos hablar/escribir de una forma mucho más precisa


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aparte de la mayor o menor corrección que en nuestro estadio actual de lengua puedan representar las formas de segunda persona singular del pretérito perfecto hipercaracterizadas con -s (desinencia general), cosa que atañe al nivel diastrático de un determinado discurso lingüístico. al fin y al cabo basado en un "acuerdo" entre hablantes letrados y constituído además a través de siglos, hay en este caso, como en otros muchos dos derivas lingüísticas universales,la analogía y la regularización que siempre actúan, en toda época de la lengua, y están presentes por doquier en los discursos orales en cuanto se relaja la atención del hablante sobre la "corrección" debida a la formación letrada.
Por tanto las formas en -s, sea cual sea su consideración tienen su justificación en dos fenómenos de la lengua, consustanciales a la existencia de la misma, y pertenecen al lenguaje oral. El hecho de que los modelos letrados de lengua, dependientes siempre de la forma escrita de la lengua, admitan o no estas regularizaciones analógicas dependerá de la historia de la construcción de cada modelo culto en particular: por seguir en este tema, el gallego consagra esta regularización analógica en la lengua culta (y en la estándar), mientras el español lo rechaza de la lengua culta (y de la estándar).
Por tanto siempre hay dos posibilidades en la consideración de estos fenómenos analógicos desde el punto de vista de la norma, pero su existencia y explicacion no dependen de tales consideraciones y hay que considerarlas "naturales".


----------



## Peón

alexreisen said:


> Ya se que el hilo es viejo, llegué por casualidad y me molestaron mucho los comentarios de muchos usuarios, hay que contextualizar el uso de la palabras, nadie está libre de errores y todos podemos hablar/escribir de una forma mucho más precisa




*¡Bienvenido al foro, alexreisen!


*De acuerdo con lo que decís, pero creo que si leés bien todos los aportes, incluyendo el último de XiaoRoel, no se trata de insultar a la gente que "habla mal" (mucho menos a las abuelas de los que participamos del foro ), sino de explicar y conocer los diferentes usos y modismos de nuestra lengua, incluso aquellos que se alejan de la norma que denominamos "culta" que, nos guste o no, sirve para que el español, segunda lengua materna en el mundo después del chino mandarín,  pueda seguir siendo entendida sin mayores problemas por cientos de millones de hablantes. 
Saludos


----------



## alexreisen

Gracias por tu bienvenida Peón, y muchas gracais a XiaoRoel por iluminarme, aún así las calificaciones de "horrible" o "inculto" me parecen un poco fuertes.

De hecho estas derivas conviven en nosotros y no creo que ninguno hablemos como literatos o ensayistas en nuestra vida cotidiana. A mi me parece que podemos tomarnos estás pequeñas licencias para jugar con el lenguaje y fomentar su plasticidad, su imagen, o para crear conceptos nuevos, como los poetas futuristas

Dejemos el hilo que al final vamos a montar una gresca

Abrazos


----------



## Irama

Dice bien Hosec, la forma "hicistes", por ejemplo, corresponde a "vos hicisteis". Esa "i" débil del diptongo se cayó en España antes del siglo XVI, aunque luego se corrigió. En cambio, "hiciste" corresponde a "tú". En la Argentina usamos el vos, en lugar del "tú". Sin embargo, en la escuela nos han enseñado que debemos decir  "vos miraste, dejaste, hiciste,", etc. En realidad deberìamos usar la s final porque utilizamos el voseo. Cuando el español llegó a América se decía "vos(otros) hiciste(i)s, dijiste(i)s, etc. Para los curiosos debo contarles que si escuchan grabaciones de tango de los 30, antes de que se implementara la corrección escolar, se oyen cosas como "como me engrupistes vos" (Chorra, grabada por Gardel).


----------



## Unorus Janco

Irama said:


> Dice bien Hosec, la forma "hicistes", por ejemplo, corresponde a "vos hicisteis". Esa "i" débil del diptongo se cayó en España antes del siglo XVI, aunque luego se corrigió. En cambio, "hiciste" corresponde a "tú". En la Argentina usamos el vos, en lugar del "tú". Sin embargo, en la escuela nos han enseñado que debemos decir  "vos miraste, dejaste, hiciste,", etc. En realidad deberìamos usar la s final porque utilizamos el voseo. Cuando el español llegó a América se decía "vos(otros) hiciste(i)s, dijiste(i)s, etc. Para los curiosos debo contarles que si escuchan grabaciones de tango de los 30, antes de que se implementara la corrección escolar, se oyen cosas como "como me engrupistes vos" (Chorra, grabada por Gardel).



Pienso igual, y por eso mantengo la ese al final del verbo, desafiando a mis maestras de primario y a la Real Locademia. Por otra parte, el "tú hicistes" sí me parece una pequeña bestialidad.


----------



## dialgava

En el habla culta y es la real se utiliza hiciste
hicistes es un error común en el habla que no debería de existir


----------



## Zagalón

Veo que el pedante que no la pèdantería ataca otra vez. Y sea pedante tomado en la acepción de profesor.
les dejo los dos tercetos -finales- de un conocido soneto de Garcilaso.

Pues en una hora junto me llevastes
todo el bien que por términos me distes,
lleváme junto el mal que me dejastes;

si no, sospecharé que me pusistes
en tantos bienes porque deseastes
verme morir entre memorias tristes.
Como notarán no parece que allá por el año 1500 fuese incorrrecto añadir una ese. También aspiraban la h pronunciando como j. Estos usos aun se conservan en muchos pueblos. ¿Por qué llamar inculto y mal educado al que habla como podía hacerlo Cervantes?

*Comentarios ajenos al tema. Gracias. Ayutuxrepeque (Moderador).*


----------

